# Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?



## Zarrentiner (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte im neuen Jahr einen Teich anlegen. Nun ist das Brunnenwasser sehr eisenhaltig. Bringt da belüften etwas? Ist das Eisen schädlich für die Fische ? Was könnte ich tun ?
Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar !


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Die Werte von Eisen sollte bei Karpfengewässer nicht über 0,9mg/l sowie bei Salmoniden nicht höher als 0,03mg/l liegen.

Das im Grundwasser gelöste Eisen kommt beim Quellaustritt mit Sauerstoff in Kontakt und fällt als Eisen-hydroxid in wenigen Minuten fast vollständig flockig aus.Die Flocken bedecken dann Boden ,Pflanzen auch die Kiemen von Fischen, und töten diese dann durch ersticken.

Abhilfe können Filter aus Blähton schaffen, die zur Reinigung nur rückgespühlt werden müssen.
Also das Zulaufwasser sollte über solche Filter laufen, und kontakt mit dem Luftsauerstoff haben.


----------



## Zarrentiner (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Danke. Das hilft mir schon mal ein wenig weiter. Das Wasser kommt aus einem Brunnen den ich nutzen darf. Die Pumpe bring 6000 l/h. Schaffen das die Filter? Wie sieht so was aus, so ein Filter ?


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Also unser Verein hat zwei seen und einer davon hat rotbraunes wasser das wohl auf einen sehr hohen eisengehalt zurüchzuführen ist und die Forellen haben keine probloeme damit.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Kommt auf die größe des Filters an.

Als Filter kann man auch Eimer oder ähnliches als Behälter verwenden.

Blähton dürfte wenn ich richtig liege so aussehen wie die kleinen braunen leichten Steinchen in den Pflanzbehältern von Zimmerpflanzen (Hydrokultur).


----------



## Briese (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Rotbraunes Wasser ist nicht zwangsläufig eisenhaltig. Auch Huminstoffe bringen Farbe ins Wasser.

Wieviel Kubikmeter Inhalt hat der Teich?  Wie hoch ist der Eisengehalt des Rohwassers?

Bei 6000 Liter / Stunde reicht ein Eimer voll Blähton als Filter sicher nicht aus. Ich würde das Wasser mit erheblich geringerem Durchlauf pro Stunde in einem kleinen Vorteich belüften und dann in den Fischteich leiten. Der Eisenschlamm muß sachgerecht entsorgt werden.

Eine funktionierende gewerbliche enteisenungsanlage macht dich arm.

Ansonsten goggle mal den Wasserdoktor.

Briese


----------



## Zarrentiner (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*



Briese schrieb:


> Rotbraunes Wasser ist nicht zwangsläufig eisenhaltig. Auch Huminstoffe bringen Farbe ins Wasser.
> 
> Wieviel Kubikmeter Inhalt hat der Teich?  Wie hoch ist der Eisengehalt des Rohwassers?
> 
> ...



Ich werde wohl erst mal Proben nehmen und raus bekommen wieviel Eisen wirklich im Wasser ist. Der Teich hat etwa 15000qm.Was sind Huminstoffe ?


----------



## Briese (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Huminstoffe sind Mischungen organischer Massen. Die Zusammensetzung ist sehr verschieden. Sollten in der Gegend Torf- oder Moorgebiete sein, kommt die Braunfärbung vermutlich daher. Dann dürfte das Wasser recht weich und leicht sauer sein.

Als ich das erste Mal vor dem Staffelsee stand, kamen mir sofort die Schwarzwasserflüsse in Südamerika in den Sinn. Ist ein typischer Moorsee mit braunem aber dennoch klarem Wasser. Die Döbel sahen allerdings aus wie U- Boote.

Das alles wird für Dein Brunnenwasser eher nicht zutreffen.  Bei der Bestimmung des Eisengehaltes helfen evtl. die örtlichen Wasserversorger.

Gruß Briese


----------



## Zarrentiner (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*



Briese schrieb:


> Huminstoffe sind Mischungen organischer Massen. Die Zusammensetzung ist sehr verschieden. Sollten in der Gegend Torf- oder Moorgebiete sein, kommt die Braunfärbung vermutlich daher. Dann dürfte das Wasser recht weich und leicht sauer sein.
> 
> Als ich das erste Mal vor dem Staffelsee stand, kamen mir sofort die Schwarzwasserflüsse in Südamerika in den Sinn. Ist ein typischer Moorsee mit braunem aber dennoch klarem Wasser. Die Döbel sahen allerdings aus wie U- Boote.
> 
> ...



Habe mich da auch mal belesen. Also Huminstoffe sind da mit Sicherheit nicht. Moor ist hier ein Fremdwort. Dafür haben wir viel Sand..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eisenhaltiges Wasser für Fische ?*

Huminstoffe kann es auch bei Waldteichen geben nicht nur in Moor oder Dorfgebieten !


----------

